# Painful Cactus Injury (and why not to ride clipless in Arizona)



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is what remained of my glove following after falling on a cactus in Arizona. I was unable to clip out in time when my wheel fell out from under me. Just pulling my glove off was excrutiating. And, yes, the needles hurt worse coming out than going in.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

. The AZ riders are a tough bunch. In between the heat and the cacti, I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

don't diss clipliss


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Some help for getting out cactus.*

:thumbsup: I ride clipless in NM and I have had some experience with cactus. I have had to save a few gloves in my day, and to get cactus out of various body parts. The best thing that I have found to get cactus out of my hands and gloves is Gorilla Tape. It works well to get those extra fine cactus needles out you your hands, body, etc.


----------



## mvdlans (Feb 19, 2012)

Auch!!!


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

Dr_Ryan said:


> :thumbsup: I ride clipless in NM and I have had some experience with cactus. I have had to save a few gloves in my day, and to get cactus out of various body parts. The best thing that I have found to get cactus out of my hands and gloves is Gorilla Tape. It works well to get those extra fine cactus needles out you your hands, body, etc.


Elmers glue as well. Let it dry and peel it off...Better yet, don't fall into a cactus.


----------



## AndyJC (May 20, 2011)

I did that here in socal. Big ones right through the hand... not a fun experience...


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I was doing the Cave Creek Bike Fest Race this past November. I took a section a little to fast and missed turn. Crashed in to cactus. (not related to pedals just my error) Because it was a race I hopped back up on the bike and rode off. I was down for maybe 20 seconds max. So 3-4 mintues later on I on descent where I really need to watch the bike and noticed a 12" long staghorn cholla (cactus for who don't know - see below) stuck to my leg. I guess I landed on it when I crashed. Oh well I rode with it stuck on my leg for the next 15 minutes until I had a chance to flick it off. I never let it slow me down.










BTW... I remember seeing friend I was riding with stop and get stuck in the pedals. He fell the left. He should have gone right as there was just dirt on the right. To the left was a nice teddy bear cholla that looks the same as yours. Only get feel in it with his rear. We had good time laughing as he was pulling cholla out his a**.

Here is the type of cholla BCT junkie fell in. 









These suck since thorns are hooked like little fish hooks. 

Any... this stuff happens and it one reason I have set small pliers with me. Good for removing cactus from legs.


----------

